# Defending Sovereignty



## Bondman (Dec 30, 2006)

Hello Brethren,

I am interested in the sovereignty of God, particularly in being able to defend the sovereignty of God and I wonder if anyone could commend any books that would help me understand, explain, and defend this crucial doctrine.

Thanks


----------



## Greg (Dec 30, 2006)

The Sovereignty of God by A.W. Pink.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Dec 30, 2006)

awsome book!!


----------



## Swampguy (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 30, 2006)

Greg said:


> The Sovereignty of God by A.W. Pink.



If you want the unabashed Pink on this topic, make sure you follow the link that was supplied above. Monergism (and other booksellers) also sell a selectively-abridged version that Banner of Truth publishes (wherein Pink's chapter on Reprobation has been excised). Make sure you get *the Baker version* as above (I didn't unfortunately when I first bought my copy).

Todd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Dec 30, 2006)

Yes the Baker version is the better!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bondman (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks alot brothers, I appreciate the help.


----------

